# La montre du weekend!



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Bonjour à tous, quelle(s) montre(s) portez-vous pendant le weekend? En cette journée du 21 Avril j'ai au poignet ma fidèle Patek Philippe 5712/1a, 100% d'acier à porter avec joie


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Rien de special pour moi, une montre automatique pour Samedi et peut-être une G-shock pour le Dimanche.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

lvt said:


> Rien de special pour moi, une montre automatique pour Samedi et peut-être une G-shock pour le Dimanche.


Cette montre automatique porte-elle un nom sur le cadran?  une photo peut-être?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

amine said:


> Cette montre automatique porte-elle un nom sur le cadran?  une photo peut-être?


Sure, c'est une montre Ball avec le ETA 2836


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai commencé le samedi avec ma Riseman pour ma classe de kickboxing et le match de foot de Raven, puis l'Omega Seamaster de mon grand père, calibre 1040.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

+1

Je porte également ma Riseman aujourd'hui.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

En ce magnifique matin de Dimanche 22/04, journée ensoleillée et brise marine au rendez-vous...ça sent déjà l'été


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> J'ai commencé le samedi avec ma Riseman pour ma classe de kickboxing et le match de foot de Raven, puis l'Omega Seamaster de mon grand père, calibre 1040.


Elle est jolie l'Omega vintage!

Juste par curiosité tu fais du Kick boxing en catégorie professionnelle ou juste pour le plaisir? Quant à moi je fais du Taekwondo trois fois par semaine


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merci beaucoup, elle etait a mon grand pere qui me la laissait apres son deces. Elle ne marchait plus et le calibre 1040 etait an mauvais etat mais Craig Stone a IWC me l'a refaite! 
Kickboxong pour le plaisir et pour la forme, tres bien pour perdre du poids et j'en ai ancore a perdre, a 110kilos pour 1,86m  J'aime beaucoup la Savate mais ce n'est pas des plus efficaces



amine said:


> Elle est jolie l'Omega vintage!
> 
> Juste par curiosité tu fais du Kick boxing en catégorie professionnelle ou juste pour le plaisir? Quant à moi je fais du Taekwondo trois fois par semaine


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Celle de droite...










Bon weekend à tous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mountain biking then kickboxing then girls' soccer with the Riseman

passez tous un bon week end


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Bonjour a tous les francophones et aux autres aussi bien sure :-!. En forme avec de l'orange...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Je n'en crois pas mes yeux !!! Un forum francophone. Super !!!

Ma contribution pour ce week-end : Technos Sky Diver 200m.

FrancoThai


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'aime beaucoup LE boitier "compressor" 

Ce matin j'ai mis mon Chrono Seamaster pour aller a l'eglise Et je vais la garder pour le repas de la fete des meres


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

Une Flieger pour ce dimanche. Bonne fin de week end !


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

comme d'hab pour moi, la speedmaster 125 de 1973 qui n'a pas quitté mon poignet depuis plus de 7 mois


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

J'ai porté ma Bathys Benthic avec le 2892 calibra auto route la journée


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

J'avais pris trois montres sur bracelets _exotiques_ pour un week-end à la campagne&#8230;

Dont une française (montée sur croco corné) *YEMA* :


















(dans la trousse, j'avais aussi une _Speed_ sur alligator, et une _heure sautante_ chinoise sur python)


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Il y a des avantages tout de même à faire partie du Commonwealth! Congé férié hier, fête de la reine Victoria

Seiko pour moi aujourd'hui


----------

